
Thoughts on Supporting Rump Kernels on RTEMS - lelf
http://heshamelmatary.blogspot.com/2015/02/thoughts-on-supporting-rump-kernels-on.html
======
gumby
RTEMS is a great open source realtime OS that's been used in some astonishing
systems (I used it myself 15 years ago). It seems to fly below the radar for
some reason.

